# Help with coil spring spacers



## ALLRIZE (May 26, 2021)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. I just purchased a pair of these Global West Suspension Coil Spring Spacers and I am wondering how to install them. Do I need to use coil spring compressor tools or is there another way to install these spacers under the rear coil springs on my '70 Judge?

Thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ALLRIZE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I just purchased a pair of these Global West Suspension Coil Spring Spacers and I am wondering how to install them. Do I need to use coil spring compressor tools or is there another way to install these spacers under the rear coil springs on my '70 Judge?
> 
> Thanks.


My 67 has a complete Global West system, all the way around. Its good stuff. Id remove the back wheels, unbolt the shocks one at a time, and pop them in with a long bar.


----------



## ALLRIZE (May 26, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> My 67 has a complete Global West system, all the way around. Its good stuff. Id remove the back wheels, unbolt the shocks one at a time, and pop them in with a long bar.


So this can be done without compressing the springs? I would just basically pry up the bottom of the spring with a bar and slide them underneath, is that what you're saying?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Jack the car up by the pumpkin. Put jack stands under the frame. After you remove the wheels and disconnect the shocks, disconnect the sway bar (if equipped), drop the axle down until it almost rests by its own weight. Leave the jack in place. Push down each end of the axle and the spring will all but fall out depending on what type of spring you have. 
You may want to disconnect the driveshaft if the U-Joint is binding.


----------



## ALLRIZE (May 26, 2021)

O52 said:


> Jack the car up by the pumpkin. Put jack stands under the frame. After you remove the wheels and disconnect the shocks, disconnect the sway bar (if equipped), drop the axle down until it almost rests by its own weight. Leave the jack in place. Push down each end of the axle and the spring will all but fall out depending on what type of spring you have.
> You may want to disconnect the driveshaft if the U-Joint is binding.


OK thanks for the detailed instructions, I appreciate it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I did it without disconnecting the sway bar or ujoint... but each car is different. I also did both at once, but others have found it easier to do one at a time. I didnt use a spring compressor.


----------



## ALLRIZE (May 26, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I did it without disconnecting the sway bar or ujoint... but each car is different. I also did both at once, but others have found it easier to do one at a time. I didnt use a spring compressor.


Well tonight I jacked up the rear and put jack stands under the frame. I left the jack under the pumpkin and removed the shocks. I didn't remove the sway bar or ujoint. I lowered the rear axle until it was almost completely down. I was able to pry the spring off of the lower axle but after I placed the spring spacer onto the lower axle, I was not able to pry the spring up enough to get it to go over the top of the spacer. I don't know if I didn't push down enough on the axle on the side (I didn't push too hard because I didn't know how far it could handle being pushed down. Or maybe I am not using the correct pry bar. 

What is the concept of removing the sway bar? Does it allow the axle to separate even more? Is there something else I am missing other than remove the sway bar & possibly ujoint? I really don't want to remove the ujoint!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I never removed the sway bar, so I dont know. Many guys remove one shock, and do that side, and then repeat for the other. I believe the axle will drop further that way. In any event, yes, it does take a bit of prying, and so long as your doing it safely, no amount is too much. You must monitor the brake line! Don't let it stretch that beyond straight, or youll create more issues. Try one side at a time. Jack under frame, shock off, drop the axle as far as possible without affecting the brake line, and then PRY! It may help to put the spacer on the axle, the spring in the top pocket, and then pry the bottom of the spring up onto the spacer. Thats much easier than trying to get the spacer under the spring.


----------



## ALLRIZE (May 26, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I never removed the sway bar, so I dont know. Many guys remove one shock, and do that side, and then repeat for the other. I believe the axle will drop further that way. In any event, yes, it does take a bit of prying, and so long as your doing it safely, no amount is too much. You must monitor the brake line! Don't let it stretch that beyond straight, or youll create more issues. Try one side at a time. Jack under frame, shock off, drop the axle as far as possible without affecting the brake line, and then PRY! It may help to put the spacer on the axle, the spring in the top pocket, and then pry the bottom of the spring up onto the spacer. Thats much easier than trying to get the spacer under the spring.


My situation is that on the passenger side my shock mounting bolts broke so that side already didn't have the shock connected. And of course I decided to work on the other side first and removed that shock. So neither side is supported by the shock. I'm replacing the old shocks with a new pair, so should I install one side and then work on the other side as you suggest? Also, on the side I am not working on, would I want to have that side's tire back on and on the ground?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tye-wrap the spacer to the spring. That will hold it in place while you muscle it in.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Someone here has a method... I forget who! There really is no wrong way. It's only going to drop so far before you have to disconnect the brake line, so get there, and then PRY!


----------

